# Christmas Treats for Your Horse



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

We give a special Christmas mash on Christmas Eve, with shredded apples. On Christmas morning we peel big juicy oranges and let them have a go at them - they seem to love it!
I don't see any harm in a few peppermints...BTW, I fed my horse a bagel this morning and he loved it!


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I make special treats, one recipe is makes Oat and Carrot treats, the other makes Apple and Molasses treats. They love them!


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Ha ha, I love it when people agree about spoiling horses!  I'd love it if we could share recipes!


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

I made some treats today, pretty basic recipe -- just oats, shaved carrot and apple, a bit of oil and lots of molasses. I tried one -- they're actually pretty darn good. 

I like the idea of feeding a plump, juicy orange on Christmas day, as that is a tradition in our house anyway among the humans at least. Maybe I'll bake her a single horse muffin with a ground peppermint candy in it as a seasonal treat...

Seconded, we should all share our fav recipes.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Okay, so I finally have some ideas to share. I'm a Vegan myself, and as I also think it would be weird to feed horses dairy or eggs, I've been trying to think of some Vegan treats. I tried to make some Vegan Snickerdoodle cookies today, and after they came out wonderfully (my Non-Vegan family and my brother's friends loved them!) I thought "I bet these would make good horses treats!" 


*RECIPE:*
1 3/4 cups All-Purpose Flour
1/4 cup Cornstarch
1 teaspoon Baking Powder
1/2 cup Vegetable Oil
1/2 cup Granulated Sugar
1/4 cup Brown Sugar
1/4 cup Non-Dairy Milk (Soy, Almond, or Coconut*)
1 teaspon Vanilla Extract

Preheat oven to 350 degrees Fahrenheit

Step 1. In a small mixing bowl, combine flour, cornstarch, and baking powder.

Step 2. Mix oil, sugar, brown sugar, non-dairy milk, and vanilla.

Step 3. Slowly combine dry ingredients into the oil/sugar mixturer. Chill in freezer for 10-15 minutes. 

Step 4. Scoop by the packed tablespoon into the palm of your hand. Roll into a small ball, and then, using two fingers, press them gently down to form a disc. 

Step 5. Bake for 10-12 minutes in preheated oven. Makes 36 small "cookies".
​This is just the basic "plain" cookie recipe. (To make actual snickerdoodles, shape them into balls, then roll in Cinnamon sugar before flattening and baking.) I thought that you could do a lot of different variations on this...add shredded apple or carrot, crushed peppermints, or oats, or mashed banana. You could even do garlic, or perhaps peanut butter*.

* Not sure about feeding these things to horses - what do you think?


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Both my horses love , love , love peppermints! Everything in moderation.
I have seen mashes that you can buy that have peppermints crushed up , I think I saw that in the SmartPak catalog (holiday mash) I thought about that for my own boys since Christmas evening is my night to feed : )


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

oh oh oh!!! I read this some where...
Take a ice cream cone put some of your horses fav. grain in and add shaved carrots and maybe some molasses!


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

I core an apple - then take a knife and make little holes where I took the core out - then I stuff crushed peppermint pieces in there - my guys LOVE it!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I found another recipe that I may try on Christmas night.Use a Pie Pan take sliced up carrots and apples use some corn oil drizzled on top then sprinkle on sugar and cinnamon . You then can bake it at 300 degrees until warm , serve when cool and it feeds several horses. Just put a spoonful on top of their regular grain. It is a little extra treat without it being too much ....


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

I sneak some Christmas cookies and other treats to the barn. My horses love them! They also get some molasses.


----------

